# GTI or Alltrack?



## Ice_Cream_Deli (Dec 12, 2016)

So I was getting my oil changed this past weekend at the local VW dealership and to kill time, I decided to test drive the GTI SE and Alltrack SE back to back to get an idea of which I'd prefer since I'll be looking to upgrade within the next 6 months. I thought for sure I'd really like one over the other, but they both have great arguments to buy each. I'm looking for advice from those who have more experience after ownership. 

GTI: Exactly what I thought it would be. Very fun to drive and very comfortable. A little laggy in slower traffic, but once given the opportunity to go a little faster, it waked right up. PP has no torque steer which is very impressive. 

Alltrack: I actually really like the front and rear appearance of this car, but which it didn't have the wheel well cladding. I don't like high riding cars, but the extra little travel was nice over potholes and speed bumps. Really liked the pano roof, but a bit worried it'd give me issues in the future. Def could feel the smaller engine compared to the GTI, but still pretty peppy and probably fine for the stop and go traffic which is 75% of my driving (would go APR stage 1 eventually anyways). Handled like a much smaller/lighter car which was extremely impressive. Loved the idea of how practical this car could be with my biking, skiing, family, etc. 

Pricing is similar although it appears you can get better deals on the GTI. AWD is nice, but I'd get a good set of winter tires either way and the LSD of the GTI makes them similar. If I can only buy one car and would need it for starting a family while still having something fun to drive, which should I choose? Alltrack or GTI with roof rails and cargo box (for strollers and baby stuff in the future)? Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

Ice_Cream_Deli said:


> . . . *Loved the idea of how practical this car could be with my biking, skiing, family, etc*. (Emphasis added.)
> 
> Pricing is similar although it appears you can get better deals on the GTI. AWD is nice, but I'd get a good set of winter tires either way and the LSD of the GTI makes them similar. If I can only buy one car and would need it for starting a family while still having something fun to drive, which should I choose? Alltrack or GTI with roof rails and cargo box (for strollers and baby stuff in the future)? Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


Actually, you have your answer in your questions. (See above.) 

If you'd like further comments, I recommend you pose your questions to Sportwagen board. In the meantime, it's my humble opinion that the GTI's LSD is not the equivalent of the Alltrack's 4-wheel drive. The GTI's system is more performance oriented, but the Alltrack's 4-wheel drive will (IMHO) provide much better traction 24/7 and in inclement weather. Additionally, depending on where you live, with an Alltrack you might well be able to avoid the cost and hassle of swapping to winter tires (and, trust me, it gets old). Also, when it comes to operating costs, I'd be willing to bet the Alltrack will be at least 20% less expensive to insure. I also think the Alltrack's utility -- which you find attractive -- will also come into play when you want to sell the car. Yes, the GTI will attract more gearheads, but there's also going to be a healthy skepticism about how any GTI was driven because of its reputation for higher performance. This fact is also reflected in most owners' surveys.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the Alltrack would be your best bet, especially if you are planning on starting a family. The 1.8T has some pep in it (even more so with an APR flash) but will still be a reliable motor with good fuel economy.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think the Alltrack would be your best bet, especially if you are planning on* starting a family*. The 1.8T has some pep in it (even more so with an APR flash) but will still be a reliable motor with good fuel economy.


this :thumbup: Golf/GTI would be kinda small as an only car for a family. Alltrack would be a better choice.


----------



## Thedarknight (Feb 6, 2017)

I sell VWs and I personally own an mk6 GTI. I absolutely love both the Alltrack and the GTI. I live in a place where we get heavy snow every winter. I put some "Michelin Ice" studless snow tires on my GTI this winter and haven't got stuck once but it's nothing compared to the confidence you have while driving the Alltrack in inclement weather. I have made a few long distance trips in one of our Alltracks through some gnarly blizzard and felt 100% confident. Plus you get DSG in the Alltrack! If I was in your shoes I'd go for the Alltrack. Nearly as fun to drive as the GTI with more utility! Definitely not sore on the eyes either. Hope this helps!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Another alternative could be a Tiguan. It has the 2.0T engine, 4-Motion, and reasonably good utility. 2017 is the last year for this body style, and Volkswagen is offering discounts. It drives almost like a tall GTI. Unfortunately, manual transmission is no longer available on the Tiguan (US versions).


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a family and drive a GTI, but my wife drives a minivan, which makes it work (her turn, I drove one for 6 years) GTI has good back seat space, but I previously had a Sportwagen and I do find myself missing the extra cargo space from the wagon. With the OEM crossbars, my Yakima Skybox fits on the GTI, but not as well as it did on the wagon. I do use snow tires on my GTI, which works well in winter. I may have gone Alltrack + stage 1 if they were available CPO when I sold back my TDI. For a young family if you don't have a second larger vehicle, you can't beat the combo of fun to drive and utility of a German wagon.


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 25, 1999)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Another alternative could be a Tiguan. It has the 2.0T engine, 4-Motion, and reasonably good utility. 2017 is the last year for this body style, and Volkswagen is offering discounts. It drives almost like a tall GTI. Unfortunately, manual transmission is no longer available on the Tiguan (US versions).


Agreed. My wife drives a 2013 Tig SEL and it's fun to drive. The only thing missing is a DSG or manual trans option. The auto trans kind of sucks the life out of it, but still handles well and does well on snow. I've been looking at the Alltrack for next year, but we'll see what 2018 brings.

My friend just picked up a new GTI, but like many here are saying, if you need it for a family hauler, the Alltrack will stow away your family and its gear.


----------

